

Why You Should Fire Your Clients And Launch A Product - swombat
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/fire-clients-launch-product

======
babul
From what I have seen...

Client business:

* Often end up with 100 projects doing 1 unit of work.

* Often repetitive (new client, but same old ecommerce/CMS site).

* Often low progression in adopting new tech as most clients usually go for safe bets and don't like risk (even today, many still do not understand incorporating social networks and user generated content into their site models).

Product business:

* Often focus on 1 product with 100 units of work. Hence better quality result, more crafted and focused.

* Often of greater value to the market (when it is something people want).

* Each iteration actively _builds_ upon past learning more so than in most client models.

------
softwarejim
The assumption that your choice is a binary one is silly. Its never either/or.
Its always both.

The first product you build are in a client driven business structure where
they are telling you what and how to build it. Then if you do that well
enough, you can transform yourself into a product business.

~~~
stevejalim
I agree, the best of both worlds is still an option.

Get to a level when you can afford to not be working for a client all the
time, and then plan your time to spend, say, a fortnight a month doing client
work, then the subsequent fortnight working on your own flux capacitor.

That way, you might even avoid needing to source funding, too.

